# Super Smash Bros. Rumble Demo



## JPH (Jul 3, 2008)

*Super Smash Bros. Rumble Demo*
Smash Bros. Game for the DS!

Finally, a proper remake of the Super Smash Bros. for the Nintendo DS!
This homebrew is in early development, and you can currently only choose Mario for a playable character and there are only a few levels - but it's still awesome news!
There's a lot of potential in this homebrew (such as Wi-Fi support) - GBAtemp will keep you updated on future updates for this homebrew.
Some _smashing_ good news for you SSB fans (kekeke)...




Download



Source



SSB Rumble Gameplay Video; and Another SSB Rumble Gameplay Video



GBAtemp Discussion Thread

Thanks to Ruud91 for the news and tomqman for the video!


----------

